

How do you learn new programming languages? - pizza

Right now I'm trying to learn C by doing little utilities, like a Huffman Coding tool, and I was wondering if there were any other kinds of cool projects that would showcase a lot of the features of a new language.
======
roymckenzie
I really like codeschool.com

